# Heavyweight 'diner' seated figures?



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Any suggestions for my Aristo Diner car? I'd like some seated passengers for the tables. Some kitchen help would probably look good too!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Aye Cap'n!

The most fun option is to sculpt some figures yourself. The figure making classes by Chris Walas here on MLS are just great and easy to follow. You would be surprised how much fun and relatively easy it is to make you own figures.

Figure making class 1
Figure making class 2
Figure making class 3 (many seated figures here!)


Aristo trains are (if I'm correct) 1:29 scale. Very much commercial figures are 1:24 or 1:22,5.
Aristo make some very nice figures themselves. Like this guy who would be perfect for a diner car (but get rid of the bucket!): Seated Man Eating
Another nice one would be this guy, having a nap after a very heavy meal: Seated Man Asleep. And this Diner Car Waiter. 
They also have some the seated figure sets that will look just fine.

A kitchen help... Mmmm.... Perhaps a repainted standing figure? 

Paul


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

How much detail do you want in your figures? These guys are regulars on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/14-pcs-G-Scale-1-32-Painted-Figures-all-seated-People-/150531521969?p

They are 1:32 which is just a tad small but I think they still look great inside Aristo passenger cars. They also have similar sets in 1:24 which is a tad large. Of course these guys make the rounds and ride many many passenger trains across the gardens of America. But the price is right. They have standing cousins that could be repainted for dining car crews. It's me, but I personally think that you don't need to overdo the detail on interior passengers. It's the perception of populated trains that makes them look better. I have also used Lemax figures. Most are standing figures that have been truncated at the belt and glued to the seat. 


Let us know what you find and post the results for all to see. 

Tom P


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Toms ideal is good,

I use the same figures but buy them in bulk for my heavyweights. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260508704360&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

USA Trains seated figures work well with Aristo heavyweights, as well.


----------



## Cap'nBill (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, guys! Getting the right scale makes the difference. Nick, no question a full train is definitely more impressive, especially at night. However, I could have sworn I saw the guy on the far side move! Hhmmmm, a tiny spring under his behind? Bill


----------

